
IP over Avian Carriers - chulk90
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149
======
edwhitesell
2549 also includes QoS
[https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2549.txt](https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2549.txt)

